# Navy Probes Multiple V-22 Surges, Stalls



## 102first_hussars (Jul 31, 2006)

It seems that the Osprey has been plagued with problems from the begining, my question is why the hell havnt they just cancelled the project? 

Navy Probes Multiple V-22 Surges, Stalls


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 31, 2006)

A compressor surge/ stall are usually due to something going wrong (or about to go wrong) in the compressor section or air intake of the aircraft and I'm willing to bet its maintenance related. As far as the V-22, it hasn't been cancelled because when it becomes fully operational it will be a breakthrough in combat mobility. It did had its share of teething failures but if you look into those failures it was due to the operators and the push to get the thing into squadron service. I've been to the factory, seen the machine up close and became a believer in its ability, the only mistake made was to let the Marines take the lead in its deployment.


----------



## davparlr (Jul 31, 2006)

Boy, I don't know. Its been in development a long time with lots of money spent. When did it start development? I know things can be difficult, but this seems like an embarrassment to American aerospace technology.


----------



## Glider (Aug 1, 2006)

I think it started as a Canadian development concept around 20 years ago. The USA took it over around 12 years ago. I will have to go digging in my records but its a lot longer than most people realise


----------



## plan_D (Aug 1, 2006)

It's an incrediable piece of machinery. And eventually the bugs will be ironed out. When that happens, as Joe says, it will be a breakthrough in combat mobility.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 1, 2006)

davparlr said:


> Boy, I don't know. Its been in development a long time with lots of money spent. When did it start development? I know things can be difficult, but this seems like an embarrassment to American aerospace technology.


The problem was simple - MARINES. I'm sorry but there are many great Marine aviators and maintainers to be found but at the same time their gung-ho mentality doesn't lend too well when intergrating a new aircraft, especially something like the V-22. (see link)

CNN.com - Officer admits asking Marines to falsify Osprey records, official says - January 19, 2001


----------



## Glider (Aug 1, 2006)

He should be charged with manslaughter, what a dumb thing to do. Records are critical to safety


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 1, 2006)

Agree!


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 1, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> It seems that the Osprey has been plagued with problems from the begining, my question is why the hell havnt they just cancelled the project?



1) Some programs have lots of "sex appeal"

2) Some programs have an inertial quality of its own.

3) The program had many powerfull supporters in Congress.

4) While complex, the program never has had show stopping problems.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 1, 2006)

dupe


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 1, 2006)

Glider said:


> I think it started as a Canadian development concept around 20 years ago. The USA took it over around 12 years ago. I will have to go digging in my records but its a lot longer than most people realise



Curtiss-Wright X-19 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hiller X-18 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 1, 2006)

Here ya go...

Ling-Temco-Vought XC-142A





USAF


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 1, 2006)

Glider, I think you're referring to this. The CL-84/CX-131 Dynavert.

RCAF.com : The Aircraft :


----------



## Glider (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats the one. The grey cells were at least close.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't know if you guys remember the problems they had with the Blackhawks in the 1980s. I sure do, those things were killing more Marines than the VietCong. Now, they have them all worked out and it is the backbone of air cav units and Marine air units. There was a day when you would damn near have to point a gun in my back for me to get into a Blackhawk. I don't feel that way about them now.

This will probably be the same with the Osprey. Operational procedures will be written and even Marines will learn how to fly them properly, once they make the manuals into comic books!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 3, 2006)

> once they make the manuals into comic books!



 wasnt that also the case for the M-16?


----------

